# BAKS - April 2013



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

There have been some pretty big changes to this, so rather than risk this information getting lost, I have created a new thread.

First up, the April 2013 meeting will be held on the 21st of April at a *NEW VENUE* :-

*Longford Social Club*
*Wellington Drive*
*Cannock*
*Staffordshire*
*WS11 1PY*


We have had to change venue as basically the owners of our original venue have decided to completely shut down the old venue at the end of March. So our old venue wont even exist come April.


We've also had to tweak the start time. *The doors will now open to **members at 1:30pm*. Please be aware that if you arrive before this we wont be ready and so unable to let you in as table holders would be tripping over you. 


For more information regarding meetings, and membership rates, please visit our website.


Thanks


Ade


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

All that plus this 










It's shaping up to be a good meeting, I can't wait :2thumb:


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

It`s not long to go Jonny.
You better get viv building lol.

Mike


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

For anybody considering booking a table, you can find some more info about the venue here.

Ade


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

Social club.... were going up in the world lol... 'At least it is C.I.U Affiliated' Good work!!

It is one table per stall holder or can we have more than one?


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

You can have more than one. More than 3 though and we may have to request a voluntary donation. 

Ade


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

kwel, cheers smurf!


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy (Jan 15, 2011)

social club ----can we get a few pints also on the day? during day forg meet, at the end lights off pink tracks on beers and PARTY :2thumb:


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

I believe there is an open bar there if you feel the need.

Mike


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

frogman955 said:


> I believe there is an open bar there if you feel the need.
> 
> Mike


Mikes getting them in!


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Yup, in fact venure rules stipulate that drinks must be purchased at the bar, even water.  So if you don't want to buy from the bar, you'll have to go off site to drink. They make their money from what people spend at the bar you see. On the flip side, it means the room hire is less expensive. 

There's actually a bar in the room itself, but I don't know if this will be open during the meeting. If not the main bar is just through some doors. 

We're also probably going to set up an area with tables and chairs so that people can sit and socialise a bit.

Ade


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

Is that the main stage I saw?


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

We`re putting you on the stage James to show off your viv building lol

Mike


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Yes, but no you can't have your tables up there. lol

Ade


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy (Jan 15, 2011)

frogman955 said:


> I believe there is an open bar there if you feel the need.
> 
> Mike


After seeing them pics I think there will be a need


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

frogman955 said:


> We`re putting you on the stage James to show off your viv building lol


Cool! they say everyone gets their 5 mins of fame :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:



Wolfenrook said:


> Yes, but no you can't have your tables up there. lol


Awww! don't think it's big enough anyway :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy (Jan 15, 2011)

this is going be ace..... i think we should get the karioke on the stage!! 

im really excited cant wait to meet people, even though i will prob talk to no one wander in and wander out as fast as i can then get home and think damm i should of spoke to someone!!!

is there a list Ade of what people are going to be selling? or is it a come see what is on offer?


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)




----------



## grizzlymonkyboy (Jan 15, 2011)

Terrarium Supplies said:


> image


that is amazing


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

grizzlymonkyboy said:


> that is amazing


Looks like a sell out crowd to me mate :lol2:


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy (Jan 15, 2011)

think stu and his hat is missing from this pic


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

grizzlymonkyboy said:


> is there a list Ade of what people are going to be selling? or is it a come see what is on offer?


There will be a list of what should be on sale but that won`t be for a while yet I would think.
And your not allowed to just come in and run out again.
It`s in the rules that you must say hello :2thumb:.

Mike


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

frogman955 said:


> There will be a list of what should be on sale but that won`t be for a while yet I would think.
> And your not allowed to just come in and run out again.
> It`s in the rules that you must say hello :2thumb:.
> 
> Mike


This. lol

We have an idea of what some folks are bringing (Mike and James for 2) but a few people have indicated "let you know closer to the time". :lol2:

I can say that I promised to bring some flowering plants suitable for viv cultivation. So will have cheap begonia shultzei, chirita taminiana etc. Probably, I'll let you know closer to the time. :lol2::lol2:

You absolutely have to say hello! You seriously can't miss me, and if you look for.... Never mind, I just can't bring myself to describe Mike. :Na_Na_Na_Na:

But believe me, folks ALWAYS regret not saying hello at these things. If it makes it easier for you, feel free to wear a sticker with your name on it, that way folks will pounce, I mean come up, to you. :lol2:

Ade


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

Did the frog outfit sick last year?


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Ner, not one person turned up in fancy dress, not even Ian. lol

Heck, I even had normal hair at the last meet. lol lol

Ade


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

sigh! I thought that would have gone down a treat?!

Let's get the ball rolling with a new theme....


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

onesies? Anime Kigurumi Pajamas Cosplay Pyjamas Costume Hoodie Adult Onesie Party Dress | eBay


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

OMG my daughter wears those things :gasp:


Mike


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Just no. lol

You could do an offer though for anybody who comes wearing an official BAKS T-Shirt.  We'll be posting links to them on the BAKS site soon. Not cheap, but good quality and a portion of the price (a small portion. lol) goes to BAKS funds. 

Ade


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

The mrs bought me a fox onesie from primark for xmas as a joke.... I never have the damn thing off 'snug as a ####'


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Queue update of the BAKS mock up photo, given the information that you never remove your fox onesie...... lmao

Ade


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

Wolfenrook said:


> Just no. lol
> 
> You could do an offer though for anybody who comes wearing an official BAKS T-Shirt.  We'll be posting links to them on the BAKS site soon. Not cheap, but good quality and a portion of the price (a small portion. lol) goes to BAKS funds.
> 
> Ade


There goes another one of my product lines :lol2: I run a t shirt printers (fingers in every pie) so can pump these out by the hundreds.


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Hmmm, fancy taking over as the official BAKS T-Shirt printer? lol

Ade


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

If you let me know the spec and provide the correct resolution then I can get my guys to print these at base price mate. We have full thermo foil printers onsite so can print to any material/clarity.


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

Terrarium Supplies said:


> If you let me know the spec and provide the correct resolution then I can get my guys to print these at base price mate. We have full thermo foil printers onsite so can print to any material/clarity.


Sounds good to me so long as you do fat b:censor:d sizes!:lol2:


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

fatlad69 said:


> Sounds good to me so long as you do fat b:censor:d sizes!:lol2:


:lol2::lol2::lol2: May also have to do ones with large arm sleeves to cater for those mallet fisted beasts north of the border!


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

Terrarium Supplies said:


> :lol2::lol2::lol2: May also have to do ones with large arm sleeves to cater for those mallet fisted beasts north of the border!


And extra long for 6ft 5 inch smurfs!:lol2:


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

fatlad69 said:


> Sounds good to me so long as you do fat b:censor:d sizes!:lol2:


Too right, I am currently wearing a 6xl one... 5xl is more than big enough, but my wife keeps insisting I need 6xl, then regrets it when she sees me walk in in a tent... :lol2:

Ade


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

fatlad69 said:


> And extra long for 6ft 5 inch smurfs!:lol2:


:mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble: I knew it would 'stick' eventually!!!


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Yeah, but I don't get it, my skin isn't blue? lmao


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

Terrarium Supplies said:


> The mrs bought me a fox onesie from primark for xmas as a joke.... I never have the damn thing off 'snug as a ####'


My wife bought one for the father-in-law at Xmas. He wears it every night the only problem is its a BAT! You should have seen the postman's:lol2: face when he opened the door to sign for a parcel!


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

You could in theory say that about 'Pink'


----------



## terryTHEfrog (Oct 21, 2012)

my elvis onesie lol


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Terrarium Supplies said:


> :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble: I knew it would 'stick' eventually!!!


He`s Smurfy not smurf lol.

Mike


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Tell me thats not you Terry lmao.

Mike


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

wait till ron gets an eye full!!


----------



## terryTHEfrog (Oct 21, 2012)

yep !!!! I got a santa one aswell !!!


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

terryTHEfrog said:


> my elvis onesie lol
> 
> image


Terry I hope you are please with yourself. I know have to sleep with that image in my mind. I am psychologically scared for life!!!:lol2:


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

terryTHEfrog said:


> yep !!!! I got a santa one aswell !!!


oh god! don't think you should be saying that out loud mate :gasp:


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

terrythefrog said:


> yep !!!! I got a santa one aswell !!!


 
roflmfao :2thumb:


----------



## terryTHEfrog (Oct 21, 2012)

come on show us your ONESIE !!


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Pah, dunno what Mike is on about, he once got mistaken from one of the 7 dwarfs from snow white:-










Mikes the one back left... :lol2::whistling2:

Revenge! lol

Ade


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

terryTHEfrog said:


> come on show us your ONESIE !!


I get the fox suit on mate but I don't want to show you up (**wink wink)


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Yea I had the best "seat" in the house RIGHT behind snow white :whistling2:


Mike


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

Nah, that can't be Mike. The hands are too small. :lol2:


----------



## terryTHEfrog (Oct 21, 2012)

go on........... I think I found a pic on FB off the santa one lol !!!!!


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

fatlad69 said:


> Nah, that can't be Mike. The hands are too small. :lol2:


Look again bud, compare them to the hands of the people in front. lol lol :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Ade


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

Wolfenrook said:


> Look again bud, compare them to the hands of the people in front. lol lol :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Ade


Your right it is Mike!


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

And of course we have Smurfy standing there looking like a goon sucking on his finger :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Mike


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

Well it's going to be easy to recognise you at BAKS.


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Yup. lol

Ade


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy (Jan 15, 2011)

Wolfenrook said:


> This. lol
> 
> We have an idea of what some folks are bringing (Mike and James for 2) but a few people have indicated "let you know closer to the time". :lol2:
> 
> ...


yeah man i am always in the need for plants. 

yeah may get a big sticker or one of them t shirts they have on stag do's ha ha


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy (Jan 15, 2011)

Terrarium Supplies said:


> The mrs bought me a fox onesie from primark for xmas as a joke.... I never have the damn thing off 'snug as a ####'


 yeah i have one and can agree there amazing well snug


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Right, info is starting to come in now as to what you should see at BAKS in April. Please note that stock present may be subject to change, this list is compiled purely from what we are told sellers plan to bring.

? African clawed frogs
Hissing cockroaches
Various axolotls
phyllomedusa sauvagii
phyllomedusa hypochondrialis
agalychnis callidryas
D. Tinctorius Azureas
possible breeding group of hyloxalus azuriventris
?O. pumilio cauchero
?O. pumilio Salt Creek
?O. Pumilio San Cristobal
Probably:-
D. Leucomelas (well, these are actually pretty much guaranteed to be available :lol2
D. tinctorius atachi baka
D. Auratus Panama special
Excidobates mysteriosus
?D. Auratus super blue
Chinese fire bellied newts

Glass vivs, polycarbonate vivs, lots of plants, Arcadia lighting, t-shirts, landscaping and decor materials etc etc etc.

This is only a small sample from a small number of folks planning to have tables at the meeting, we have quite a few folks who haven't yet listed what they will be bring. However you can expect there to be lots more phibs (including darts, tree frogs, newts etc) than on this list so far. : victory: There will also be plenty of live food to buy, our usual free prize draw for ALL members who attend (prize will be supplied by our sponsors at Arcadia), as well as a fund raising lucky dip draw.

I also should be giving a demo on 2 styles of viv decorating (including my 'backgroundless' method). Also for those parents among you who can't find anybody to sit your kids, we'll be setting up a small area where your kids can sit and colour whilst you keep one eye on them whilst doing your own thing. :2thumb:

There will also probably be a few surprises on the day too, or we might just tell you ahead of time. :lol2:

We also still have plenty of room for anybody else wanting a table. The room we have hired for the April meet is about 2 to 3 times bigger than the room we held the meeting in last year. : victory:

Ade


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Well it`s counting down now.
Only 6 weeks to go.

Mike


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Aye, and the list is growing, we will hopefully have more news as to more species towards the end of this month.

We've also received a hint that there may be a couple of hobbyists selling some smaller reptiles at the meeting. We'll bring you more news about this when we know more.

Just a quick reminder too, if you join online in advance membership is £1 cheaper than it will be on the door. All funds raised go back into the society and aiding the amphibian keeping community, including helping to pay for future meetings, prizes etc.

Oh yeah, and word is we will be having a very special raffle prize at this meeting, one that you can keep phibs in.  Made possible by a new sponsor joining Arcadia Reptile and Repti-lisious for this year. 

Ade


----------



## jamesfox (Apr 24, 2007)

just picturing u fellas standing around in onesies with your frogs, poor barmaids face... don't be surprised if the police turn up! :gasp: pity i live so far north sounds like a good show hope it goes well


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Only Northumberland? Mike's coming down from Aberdeen bud.  lol

Just for the record, I don't actually own a onesie... lol

It promises to be a very good day, with some nice varied content, and a wide selection of phibs, equipment and live foods.  Oh and possibly a few smaller reptiles too. 

Ade


----------



## jamesfox (Apr 24, 2007)

its a 7 hour round trip from mine so 12 maybe aberdeen jezz for the love of frogs!


----------



## Liam Yule (Feb 16, 2012)

Pity im not going! Would have been a good excuse to wear my dragon onesie out in public


----------



## Muggs (Feb 9, 2011)

Terrarium Supplies said:


> I get the fox suit on mate but I don't want to show you up (**wink wink)


If you promise to wear your fox suit then I will promise to bring my Beagle - could prove to be entertaining


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

For those of you who use facebook, we have a competition on there at the moment for a chance to win a FREE gold level membership to BAKS.

British Amphibian Keepers Society | Facebook

Free entry to the meeting in April AND the next meeting.... Can't be bad. : victory:

Ade


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

Not long now, can't wait. Should be a great day.

Adam


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

Definately, there's going to be some cracking stuff there :no1:


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Right, as it's now getting so close, we've started to maintain a list of what you should be able to find at the April BAKS meeting, which we will keep updated as we get more info in. You can find this list at B.A.K.S.. This is nowhere near complete yet however, we have at least 1 major table holder who hasn't given us their list yet. 

Ade


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Bring it on :2thumb:


Mike


----------



## Gareth85 (Oct 13, 2012)

Hi All, am keen on coming to this, but just a quick question, is there any one going from the Horsham/West Sussex area going that could take an extra passenger and split the fuel cost - the train look like its going to be a headache! PM me if so and can discuss options.
Thanks, Gareth


----------



## Luke (May 19, 2005)

will be there, not got any phibs yet but in the process of building a WTF setup for my wife, Im getting some frogs from a chap in cannock from a place called DNA reptiles??

will be good to see people, if your unsure what i look like, look left and up a bit.:lol2:


----------



## Justin lepp (Mar 3, 2013)

Will there be anyone there selling full furnished planted vivs ?


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

I don`t know if in fact there will be ready furnished vivs for sale, but you never know.
There was one or two at the last BAKS meet.
But, there will be everything that you need to make one, vivs, substrates, plants etc.
There will also be someone demonstrating how to construct/plant up a viv ready for use.

Mike


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

There will also be a raffle in which you can win a small fully furnished vivs. 

It's also possible to pre-order items, including vivs, from Dartfrog to collect at the BAKS meeting.

Ade


----------



## Justin lepp (Mar 3, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

We're pleased to inform you that the list has been updated with more species: B.A.K.S. . : victory:

Ade


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

Nice one Ade, that's quite a list.


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Yeah, it's nice to see such a big variety for the April meeting. Still plenty of space though if anybody else wants a table.

Ade


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Barely 3 1/2 weeks to go now.
Getting itchy feet here lol.

Mike


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

frogman955 said:


> Barely 3 1/2 weeks to go now.
> Getting itchy feet here lol.
> 
> Mike


You can get cream for that.


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

fatlad69 said:


> You can get cream for that.


 
Do you wish the job of rubbing it on Adam ? :lol2::lol2:


Mike


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

I now have to erase the image of your trotters from my mind! :lol2::lol2:


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)




----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Takes note to bring a paper bag for Johnny :lol2:


Mike


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Just to let everybody know that we have had another table booked, so the list has been updated: B.A.K.S..

As always, there will be more there on the day than on the list, but we thought it would be nice for folks to have a good idea of what is going to be there on the day. : victory:

Ade


----------



## fatbloke (Apr 6, 2008)

Dam why so far away


----------



## Luke (May 19, 2005)

Will anyone going be travelling through the north east ie middlesborough way? Im after an exo terra terarium from another member, and am going to the show, would be a pack of beer in it for the person.


----------



## Luke (May 19, 2005)

Saying that does anyone know what glass vivs will likely be there and what price roughly??


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Ade is the one to ask about the vivs as he`s been trying to compile a list of whats going to be on sale.

Mike


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy (Jan 15, 2011)

if anyone wants a life from Milton Keynes area I will have space in my car


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Luke said:


> Saying that does anyone know what glass vivs will likely be there and what price roughly??


Glass vivs can be ordered from Dartfrog to be collected at BAKS, saving on trying to get to Dartfrog to collect. Prices are as on the Dartfrog site. Terrarium Supplies mentioned he was planning to bring glass and polycarbonate vivs too, however I have no details regarding these, and as of yet his booking isn't 100% confirmed.

In addition a small glass viv, decorated, will be raffled off on the day too. We'll be posting details of times etc soon on the BAKS site.

Ade


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

If anybody wants anything bringing from the Rotherham/ Sheffield area to the show drop me a message and I might be able to help :2thumb:


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy (Jan 15, 2011)

ronnyjodes said:


> If anybody wants anything bringing from the Rotherham/ Sheffield area to the show drop me a message and I might be able to help :2thumb:


Yorkshire pudding would be nice mate...... as I grew up in Yorkshire that's one thing I miss been in Milton Keynes a good proper Yorkshire pud :notworthy:


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Just a quick note. The last date we will accept table bookings by is the 14th April, so if there is anybody left wanting a table please make sure you have booked by this date, no bookings will be accepted after this date.

Please also note for those who have booked tables already, the 14th of April is the deadline by which a membership sub (silver or gold) must be paid. Anybody who hasn't paid by the 14th will have their booking cancelled. This is because ONLY subs paying members of BAKS may have tables at our meetings. Please note that this does not apply to sponsors and their dry goods tables.

Still, plenty of time to book a table left. :2thumb: We have a little bit of room left.

Ade


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

We have now published a timetable for our April 21st meeting, you can read this here B.A.K.S..

Looking forward to seeing many of you there. : victory:

Ade


----------



## Luke (May 19, 2005)

Hi Ade

Do you know if anyone there will be selling baby whites?


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Hi Luke

Not that I know of I'm afraid, I don't think that that many people breed them. BAKS is 100% captive breds though, so if it isn't captive bred it isn't coming in.  lol We have a guy with tables booked who's supposed to be bringing waxy monkey, tiger legged and red eyed tree frogs though.

Prestwood PetZone had some fairly large White's in last week though, and The Hollybus garden centre has a tank claiming it has White's in it, if that's any help.

Still worth coming though, even if all you leave with is some nice cheap live food for your other critters.  Repti-Lisious are having their usual tables for live foods and dry goods, and we always stock up from them as their live food is really healthy and well filled. 

Ade


----------



## Luke (May 19, 2005)

Ok cheers

Ill still be coming as we both want to see the show, plus Jon is ever so kindly going out of his way to collect an exo terra viv i brought off ebay, and bring it down for me, Im going to buy him some beers as a thankyou, will I get in trouble bringging them in regarding the drinks on site?, they wont be consumed onsite.

Its just my wife wants to add to her colony now and I said wait until we get to the show. Will still be picking up other odd n sods though, plus we want to become members of the society. I didnt realise Hollybush sold reptiles and phibs???, I used to go over there for my malawi cichlids and saltwater fish, they were always good quality so if the phibs are the same thatd be interesting.


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Aye, they even built a new area to house their pet centre, which includes their herp room. They usually have a fair few phibs in, last time I was there they had horned frogs, a budgets, el cope auratus darts and White's as well as fbns and fbts. 

Regarding the beer, just make sure it's in a bag, and that Jonny takes it out to his car, and should be fine. Just the venue doesn't permit the consumption of beverages purchased from anywhere but their bar as they make most of their money to cover heating etc from bar sales.  Which is fair enough as it means that we get a nice big venue without paying a fortune, which means we can keep our membership subs nice and low. 

Ade


----------



## Luke (May 19, 2005)

sure will do, and im sure jonny wont mind sticking it in his car at some point, ill be certainly buying my refreshments from the bar.: victory:


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm hoping the bar in the room itself is opened. lol That way I can sup on a nice pint whilst I do the demos. 

Ade


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

Wolfenrook said:


> I'm hoping the bar in the room itself is opened. lol That way I can sup on a nice pint whilst I do the demos.
> 
> Ade


I can't believe nobody on the committee has asked this yet........


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Well the main bar is only a short walk along the corridor. lol Either way, I think I'll be wanting a pint whilst I work. lol

Ade


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

Wolfenrook said:


> Well the main bar is only a short walk along the corridor. lol Either way, I think I'll be wanting a pint whilst I work. lol
> 
> Ade


It's only work when you don't enjoy it.:lol2:


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

I think I`ll have a little bit of fun here.
The first one to come to me at the BAKS meet with the correct I.D. of these 2 froglets will get a little prize from me.
I`m seriously considering giving these 2 gorgeous things a home.
Get your thinking caps on.


Mike


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

frogman955 said:


> I think I`ll have a little bit of fun here.
> The first one to come to me at the BAKS meet with the correct I.D. of these 2 froglets will get a little prize from me.
> I`m seriously considering giving these 2 gorgeous things a home.
> Get your thinking caps on.
> ...


I think I know what they are but the reduced patterning on the back is throwing me. They're certainly very pretty frogs Mike.


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Cool seeya early mate.......did I hear something about cheese as a prize muttered :mf_dribble:

Stu


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

frogman955 said:


> I think I`ll have a little bit of fun here.
> The first one to come to me at the BAKS meet with the correct I.D. of these 2 froglets will get a little prize from me.
> I`m seriously considering giving these 2 gorgeous things a home.
> Get your thinking caps on.
> ...


A prize! Can I play.:lol2:


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

fatlad69 said:


> A prize! Can I play.:lol2:


I only want to play if Stu is right about the prize being cheese..... or a turkey baster............

Tbh, I'm just intrigued as to what they are now as when I saw them I thought they were some odd mutant variant of your frogs Adam :lol2:.


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

That is exactly what I said.:lol2:


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

There will be cheese, it wouldn't be BAKS without it. lol You'll have to buy a ticket for the prize draw though:-

1st prize a small decorated glass viv.
2nd prize a bottle of white wine and a selection of cheeses in a cool bag thingy.
3rd prize a selection of cheeses in a cool bag thingy.

You read that right! TWO chances to win the cheese this time around. lmao

Ade


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Stu is banned from the cheese raffle as he won it last year lmao.

Mike


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

fatlad69 said:


> A prize! Can I play.:lol2:


I think that could be considered unfair Adam for obvious reasons :lol2:

Mike


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

frogman955 said:


> Stu is banned from the cheese raffle as he won it last year lmao.
> 
> Mike


Shish, you'd think I hadn't bought him a yummy selection of cheese to make up for him not winning the cheese at last years meeting.... :lol2:

Reminds me, did you enjoy your Christmas present Mike? : victory:

Ade


----------



## nickcradd067 (Jan 27, 2010)

Are prices more shop prices, RFUK classified prices or special "reduced because I don't want to have to take them home" show prices?
This will be my first ever show and I am keen to start my phib collection with some quality CB stock.


----------



## nickcradd067 (Jan 27, 2010)

Also what's the turnout usually like for inverts? Would it be worth coming looking for inverts?


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Depends on the seller Nick, however there are usually bargains to be had for sure. Unlike most shops, you can get good advice from the seller too. lol

Oh and there most certainly will be quality CB stock. BAKS just plain don't allow the sale of wild caught stock at meetings. They're breeders meetings at the end of the day, so WC just simply has no place at them. 

Ade


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

nickcradd067 said:


> Also what's the turnout usually like for inverts? Would it be worth coming looking for inverts?


Honest answer to that is most probably not on this occassion. We had a very poor response to our announcing that we now welcomed inverts sadly. Hopefully we can build more interest from invert breeders for our next meeting later in the year.

Ade


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Wolfenrook said:


> Shish, you'd think I hadn't bought him a yummy selection of cheese to make up for him not winning the cheese at last years meeting.... :lol2:
> 
> Reminds me, did you enjoy your Christmas present Mike? : victory:
> 
> Ade


Of course I did Ade it went down a treat.
But you know I didn`t really grudge Stu his winnings :whistling2:


Mike


----------



## nickcradd067 (Jan 27, 2010)

sounds good! see you there!

Do I need to pay for membership first or is it open to non-members?


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Hi Nick
Ade is away head banging for the evening but to answer your question, yes you`ll need a membership.
It`s no dearer than paying an entry fee to a show etc anywhere else.
Details can be found here Subscribe
You can pay online or on the door.

Mike


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Hardly head banging sadly Mike, I'm afraid that at 65 years old poor old Meat Loaf is overdue retiring, it was heart breaking watching him on stage last night, not least as he kept breaking down and crying. 

Just to say, anybody planning to pay on the door, if at all possible can you sign up on B.A.K.S as free bronze members in advance of the meeting. Then all you have to do is upgrade your membership to a premium one on the door.

Ade


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

Not long now, can't wait!

Adam


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Should be a good afternoon for sure bud. More comfortable too with the soft padded seating all around the outside of the hall.  We'll be setting up tables and chairs so folks can sit with a beverage and hobnob with fellow keepers too, as well as a kids table with crayons and phib pics to colour in. If there are enough children there (must be accompanied by adults) we'll even run a free colouring competition for who can colour the nicest phib (11 and under please, so that excludes you Mike, sorry. lol). 

Naturally there will be lots of phibs there too, and maybe a few surprises as well. 

Ade


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

Cannot wait for the missus to be driving so I can get to things like this, seems like much fun and great place to talk to people and gain knowledge, damn Cornwall being cut off from the outside world


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

Meefloaf said:


> Cannot wait for the missus to be driving so I can get to things like this, seems like much fun and great place to talk to people and gain knowledge, damn Cornwall being cut off from the outside world


If it wasn't for the missus buying a Bengal cat this month you could have hitched a lift with me, unfortunately I missed S.W.A.R.E and now am missing this.......for a bloody moggie!!

Ah well, next year I suppose

Dave


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

I wanted a Bengal, butshe decided to get two other cats instead lol one is a British short hair all black, bagheera, he's massive enough mind. Thank you kindly for the offer also fella, great to see a nice little community


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Why wait until next year? We'll be holding another meeting around September/October time.


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

Wolfenrook said:


> Why wait until next year? We'll be holding another meeting around September/October time.


Sold! I thought there was another one later in the year but wasn't sure......now I'm planning for it, and the missus is just going to have to lump it! Lift offer is up if you need meefloaf

Dave


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Good stuff, and good on you for offering meefloaf a lift! That's a good example of the community spirit we want to see be a part of BAKS! Another person helping to put the social into society, that's a big part of what we want BAKS to be about. :thumbup: Hopefully we will be able to fix a date after this meeting. 

Ade


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

September you say, birthday presents galore mwaha


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

September, is also my birthday and my target for my tank and feeding routines to be frog ready. 

I would be willing to do lifts from the Southampton area, you will have to sit in a shite Clio though.


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Wolfenrook said:


> (11 and under please, so that excludes you Mike, sorry. lol).
> 
> Naturally there will be lots of phibs there too, and maybe a few surprises as well.
> 
> Ade


Don`t forget the biggest toad known to man Ade, as I look in your general direction :whistling2:


Mike


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Nah, I'm a terrestrial frog, anybody can see that. lol

Actually, if my dad decides to show up it will be him we have to keep away from the colouring table. lol You think I am joking, he once bought one of our kids a colouring book for Christmas, when he left we found that he had sat and coloured in the entire book.... No joking.

Ade


----------



## Luke (May 19, 2005)

Wolfenrook said:


> Good stuff, and good on you for offering meefloaf a lift! That's a good example of the community spirit we want to see be a part of BAKS! Another person helping to put the social into society, that's a big part of what we want BAKS to be about. :thumbup: Hopefully we will be able to fix a date after this meeting.
> 
> Ade


I'll second that, Jon is doing me a massive favour and I cannot wait till Sunday to thank him, its a good spirit to have and there's nothing like an act of kindness to restore faith in human nature, it doesn't matter who you are or where your from, kindness trumps everything.
As a fisherman I see this spirit at the lake, at shows or on a forum I'm on. I have a very good friend whom we are godparents to his daughter after we met just by him wanting to help me when I was on kidney dialysis and determined to not let go of my love of fishing.


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Just took these pics tonight of a caring dad carrying his tads to water and one of a fat female.
These 2 frogs are part of a breeding group of 6 H. Azureiventris which will be up for sale at BAKS on Sunday.

Mike


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Just to let you all know, we have now received the prizes from Arcadia Reptile for our free prize draw on Sunday. : victory: You can find out more on our published timetable B.A.K.S..

A huge thank you to our friends at Arcadia Reptile.

Remember, you have to be a member over 16 and in attendance on Sunday to be in with a chance to win.:2thumb:

Ade


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

No problem, its a pleasure to support you guys.

good luck all!

John





Wolfenrook said:


> Just to let you all know, we have now received the prizes from Arcadia Reptile for our free prize draw on Sunday. : victory: You can find out more on our published timetable B.A.K.S..
> 
> A huge thank you to our friends at Arcadia Reptile.
> 
> ...


----------



## Luke (May 19, 2005)

Can't wait this is my first phib show,I'm eyeing up second price the moonlight led lol


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Remember Luke once it`s all over we`ll be hanging around for a chat and a get together.
Something we`re wanting to promote is the social side of things so it makes for a great chance for everyone to get to know each other away from the tables where peoples minds are probably on other things.
I know that once people have bought their new frogs they are dying to get them home and into the new viv.
But when you think about it your already there so use the opportunity to make some new friends who have a common interest.


Mike


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Right, some good news, some bad news.

First the bad news. The seller who was going to bring some home made polycarbonate vivs and some tree frogs has cancelled at the last minute due to work commitments. We have updated the list appropriately.

The good news, Dartfrog will be attending BAKS to sell dry goods, equipment etc. You can also pre-order vivs etc (he will only be bringing vivs that have been pre-ordered on the day) in advance for collection at BAKS.

Oh and we now have 1 possibly 2 species of snake on the list. Unusual for an amphibian meet, and be assured we WONT be going fully reptile meet, but we figured a small number of small reptiles might interest our members. : victory: To which end, there MAY be some other small reptiles on the day, we're not sure yet though. Guess we'll find out on the day. :lol2:

Ade


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

I`ve seen these snakes and they are just youngsters.
But they are extremely well cared for and will do someone proud I`m sure.
The owner also keeps some rather gorgeous Tinc Reginas which he`ll have there with him.


Mike


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Well even losing a seller, we still have a HUGE variety of species and morphs expected to be there. No small feat given that every single phib there will have been captive bred by UK hobbyists! 

Ade


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

I'm getting pretty excited now. As Ade as said we've got a list of what should be there but we don't know what other weird and wonderful things will be brought on the day, there definately will be something to suit everybodies tastes


----------



## Luke (May 19, 2005)

Im excited its only my second show, my first one was a reptile one a few years back. My wife is looking forward to seeing the planted setups if theres going to be some, and learn more about using real plants, i think shes worried about what can go in safely and what to do to maintain them so they dont grow out of control. 
Were both relatively new to phib keeping but shes new to this kind of keeping altogether whereas ive kept snakes, lizards and T's in the past.


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

Luke said:


> Im excited its only my second show, my first one was a reptile one a few years back. My wife is looking forward to seeing the planted setups if theres going to be some, and learn more about using real plants, i think shes worried about what can go in safely and what to do to maintain them so they dont grow out of control.
> Were both relatively new to phib keeping but shes new to this kind of keeping altogether whereas ive kept snakes, lizards and T's in the past.


There will be at least one planted setup there as Ade will be doing a bit of a demonstration on how it's done and the tank will then be raffled off. Mike will have his plants for sale and all 3 of us are keen on our fully planted setups so if your wife needs any advice just ask. Planted tanks are a bit daunting at first, they were for me anyway but eventually you'll learn to know what to look for and which varieties do best. Everything for sale at the show will be phib safe so it takes some of the worry out of the equation.


----------



## Luke (May 19, 2005)

Brilliant cheers, did you get my PM by the way?, thanks for the offer


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

Luke said:


> Brilliant cheers, did you get my PM by the way?, thanks for the offer


I did mate, yes. No probs.


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Yup, I'll be doing 2 decorating demos, using my slightly different background method on both.

The first will be a small viv, which will then be given as a prize in a special draw. The second will be a 40cm x 40cm x 50cm ENT viv which I will be taking home with me to rehouse my black jeans pums. 

You should be able to find most of what I'll be using there at the meeting too.

Ade


----------



## Luke (May 19, 2005)

ill be looking forward to watching them then ade, ghotta remember to take the itinery with me to be fair lol


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Stop worrying Luke.
Planting a viv is easy.
Open the doors and chuck them in, then just let them grow where they lie :lol2:.
I`m sure the frogs don`t care where they are just as long as they have a hidey hole to run to when needed.
But I`m sure you`ll find a load of plants there to choose from which will be suitable for your viv.


Mike


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

Less than 24 hours to go. I've got a couple of bits in mind that I'm on the look out for. What's everybody else hoping to pick up? Don't forget to come and say hi and feel free to hang about afterwards and have a chat, put some names to some faces


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy (Jan 15, 2011)

ronnyjodes said:


> Less than 24 hours to go. I've got a couple of bits in mind that I'm on the look out for. What's everybody else hoping to pick up? Don't forget to come and say hi and feel free to hang about afterwards and have a chat, put some names to some faces


plants for me and bugs.... I have no room for anything else and I have just got my 5 new tanks from Dale (DMS Vivaria) today so need to start planning what I need to get them all planted up


----------



## bash_on_recce (Jul 31, 2011)

Its been awhile since the last one, I did join up just before but do I need to do/bring anything to this one (membership number etc)?


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Sent you a PM bud.

Hope to see you tomorrow. 

Ade


----------



## Luke (May 19, 2005)

Well
Ive paid my membership and my wifes, Just getting ready to leave now and drive the 25 mile to pop and see the in laws in walsall (and get the membership confirmation email printed) before moving onto the show.

See you guys there


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Just sent your wife's, but don't worry, her details will be on the door. 

Ade


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy (Jan 15, 2011)

ronnyjodes said:


> All that plus this
> 
> image
> 
> It's shaping up to be a good meeting, I can't wait :2thumb:


Not long now until this is unleashed in Stafford!!!! I have seen the warnings in the Cannock gazette telling all locals to stay indoors


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy (Jan 15, 2011)

Great day put loads of faces to names good to meet you all Bring on the next one hopefully I will have more room and spare vivs ha ha


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks all for making the show a cool day out,nice to catch up with a few of you too
regards

Stu


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Well, the venue has been booked for September already. lol A pretty good turnout really.

Not going to announce the data yet, as there are a few folks I need to check are ok with it. Once I have though I'll whack it up, along with some photos I took. We also had a wildlife photographer present from a local paper.  Pretty sure he was drooling over Stu's frogs at one point. lol

Hope you all had a good time anyway. Was nice to see a few folks interested in the viv decorating demo, and grats to Andy who won the little demo viv, and a certain Mr Jodes who won the big 60cm x 45cm x 45cm Exo Terra kindly donated by Repti-Lisious.  We really did have some awesome prizes donated this time around.

Nearly forgot, thanks Stu for the GORGEOUS super blue auratus, they are absolute stunners 

Oooh, I also nearly forgot, grats to the folks that won the cheese. lol

Ade


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

Glad you all had a good time, can't wait to see pics of goodies and new frogs. Roll on September!


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

Great day and some fantastic frogs for sale. Met some lovely folks and had a great time talking frogs. Looking forward to the next one. 

Mr Jodes if you mention that star prize viv again I will block you! :lol2:

Adam


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

fatlad69 said:


> Mr Jodes if you mention that star prize viv again I will block you! :lol2:


You seem to have spent more time talking about it than I have 

It was a cracking day, really impressed by the turnout and how big the queue was at one point. It was great to put some faces to names and have a natter and a catch up and more importantly stock up on lots of lovely broms courtesy of Mike, Marc and whoever the chap was with the awesome shoes and chain. I went with the intentions of buying either leucs or mysties but fell in love with some micro spot arautas and took the plunge. I've got the September meet to get the leucs. And I'll have a large viv planted and ready by then. Cough cough.


----------



## Luke (May 19, 2005)

Great to meet people, my wife really enjoyed it, so much thanks to Jon for bringing the viv down for us, its in the process of being cleaned and prepped, the plants I got have been planted. Thanks to ade and his wife for getting my lad involved he loved picking the raffle tickets out. 
Will post some pics up of the viv when the frogs have moved home.

Im going to sit down with my wine and my BAKS cheese now.


----------



## Mrs Jodes (Apr 21, 2013)

fatlad69 said:


> Great day and some fantastic frogs for sale. Met some lovely folks and had a great time talking frogs. Looking forward to the next one.
> 
> Mr Jodes if you mention that star prize viv again I will block you! :lol2:
> 
> Adam


If Mr Jodes isn't allowed to mention it is Mrs Jodes? ;-) Tee hee... The Jammy git. 

What a good day. It was lovely to meet you all and I'm loving our new little froggers! :2thumb: 

I wonder what we'll put in our SHINY NEW VIV....


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

Mrs Jodes said:


> If Mr Jodes isn't allowed to mention it is Mrs Jodes? ;-) Tee hee... The Jammy git.
> 
> What a good day. It was lovely to meet you all and I'm loving our new little froggers! :2thumb:
> 
> I wonder what we'll put in our SHINY NEW VIV....


No your not allowed!!:lol2:

Lovely to meet you. Your baby was so well behaved ( I am not referring to Mr Jodes :lol2 and beautiful. I look forward to seeing you all next time.

Adam


----------



## Mrs Jodes (Apr 21, 2013)

fatlad69 said:


> No your not allowed!!:lol2:
> 
> Lovely to meet you. Your baby was so well behaved ( I am not referring to Mr Jodes :lol2 and beautiful. I look forward to seeing you all next time.
> 
> Adam


Ha! Mr Jodes is rarely well behaved. Baby Jodes, however, is a little treasure. And a beaut just like his mum! :flrt:


----------



## Frogmad (Nov 10, 2008)

great day again, Well done and thanks to Ade/Kirsty and committee for organising it all! I was very well behaved (i.e. didn't take enough money with me to be tempted) and didn't purchase any new froggies......maybe next time :whistling2:

Oh Ade I'm still laughing at one of your comments to me as we were packing up....."now I know where the mad part in the name comes from" all because I was shoving a heavy box along the floor to the double doors instead of putting my back out picking it up!!


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy (Jan 15, 2011)

ronnyjodes said:


> You seem to have spent more time talking about it than I have
> 
> It was a cracking day, really impressed by the turnout and how big the queue was at one point. It was great to put some faces to names and have a natter and a catch up and more importantly stock up on lots of lovely broms courtesy of Mike, Marc and whoever the chap was with the awesome shoes and chain. I went with the intentions of buying either leucs or mysties but fell in love with some micro spot arautas and took the plunge. I've got the September meet to get the leucs. And I'll have a large viv planted and ready by then. Cough cough.


 
was hilarious when you won the viv fella... now you have to fill it.

not sure who was more surprised you or your misses :2thumb:


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy (Jan 15, 2011)

Mrs Jodes said:


> If Mr Jodes isn't allowed to mention it is Mrs Jodes? ;-) Tee hee... The Jammy git.
> 
> What a good day. It was lovely to meet you all and I'm loving our new little froggers! :2thumb:
> 
> I wonder what we'll put in our SHINY NEW VIV....


put your foot down and get the misties for the new shiny viv ha ha :2thumb:


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Frogmad said:


> great day again, Well done and thanks to Ade/Kirsty and committee for organising it all! I was very well behaved (i.e. didn't take enough money with me to be tempted) and didn't purchase any new froggies......maybe next time :whistling2:
> 
> Oh Ade I'm still laughing at one of your comments to me as we were packing up....."now I know where the mad part in the name comes from" all because I was shoving a heavy box along the floor to the double doors instead of putting my back out picking it up!!


I stand by this, as in you were mad for not just waiting for Dave to carry it out. :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:

Pics coming soon.

Ade


----------



## Mrs Jodes (Apr 21, 2013)

grizzlymonkyboy said:


> put your foot down and get the misties for the new shiny viv ha ha :2thumb:


don't tempt me! ;-)


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Mrs Jodes said:


> Ha! Mr Jodes is rarely well behaved. Baby Jodes, however, is a little treasure. And a beaut just like his mum! :flrt:


I'll second that Mrs Jodes 


Mike


----------



## Frogmad (Nov 10, 2008)

Wolfenrook said:


> I stand by this, as in you were mad for not just waiting for Dave to carry it out. :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:
> 
> Pics coming soon.
> 
> Ade


yeah suppose so.....think it comes with usually having to shift big things round on my own....:lol2: :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Excellent to have a show so near to me!

Some stunning frogs on show.


I hate the fact that my social ineptness meant I was unable to introduce myself to many of you even though I knew many of you there would have been on here.

For the record, I was the guy with the beard and black and grey gorilla T-shirt if anybody spotted my drooling over their frogs!


September you say?

I'll be there - this time with money and an empty viv to fill!


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Pretty sure you came over and said hi to me didn't you? I could be mistaken though, so many people, and my brain trying to juggle everything. :lol2:

Ade


----------



## bash_on_recce (Jul 31, 2011)

bothrops said:


> I hate the fact that my social ineptness meant I was unable to introduce myself to many of you even though I knew many of you there would have been on here.
> 
> 
> > That's makes two of us, maybe we can form the 'Social inept' section of BAKS!
> ...


----------



## Frogmad (Nov 10, 2008)

I'm rubbish at remembering who I spoke to :lol2:
I'm also rubbish at introducing myself although will talk to anybody, :whistling2:
Think I was the only redhead there?? def the only one wearing a simons cat t-shirt :lol2:


----------



## Mrs Jodes (Apr 21, 2013)

Frogmad said:


> I'm rubbish at remembering who I spoke to :lol2:
> I'm also rubbish at introducing myself although will talk to anybody, :whistling2:
> Think I was the only redhead there?? def the only one wearing a simons cat t-shirt :lol2:


I'm a redhead too... :whistling2: :2thumb:


----------



## Frogmad (Nov 10, 2008)

Mrs Jodes said:


> I'm a redhead too... :whistling2: :2thumb:


 sorry....shows how much notice I was taking of people.....:whistling2: Us redheads need to stick together!!!


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

bothrops said:


> For the record, I was the guy with the beard and black and grey gorilla T-shirt if anybody spotted my drooling over their frogs!


That would explain why I thought it had started raining when the table started getting wet lol


Mike


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Wolfenrook said:


> Pretty sure you came over and said hi to me didn't you? I could be mistaken though, so many people, and my brain trying to juggle everything. :lol2:
> 
> Ade



Possibly!

Were you in the middle, opposite the side with the bar - with the luecs, super blues, tincs etc that I was impressed by the size of?

If so - then very pleased to 'sort of' meet you. Next time I'll actually introduce myself!

Andy


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Nope, that was Stu. Lol

I was the guy by the stage doing the viv decorating demo. 

Stu's frogs are nice though, came home with 4 of his superblues myself.


----------



## Luke (May 19, 2005)

Mrs Jodes said:


> I'm a redhead too... :whistling2: :2thumb:


and me


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm now waiting for somebody with black hair to announce that they are a blackhead..... :lol2:

Ade


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Right, I promised to post up some of my fave pics from the meeting.

Fatlad and Ronny Jhodes standing guard during the setting up:-










Don't worry Adam, I'm not going to post what you said. :lol2:

This is what happens when there is an Ade sneaking around with a camera whilst you're helping your friends to set up eh Frogmad? :lol2:










Not long after opening the doors:-










The girls did a great job on the doors getting through the queue that had formed. :no1:

I'm afraid I didn't get a chance to photograph what folks had on their tables, but I did grab some after meeting pics of some darts Mike and myself picked up.

Mike's yellow terribs, 3 of the 4:-










Liam's orange terribs, 3 of the 4:-










One of Richard Bould's 2 new mysties:-










Me, I came away with 4 GORGEOUS super blue auratus from Stu:-





































There was a LOT more than just darts there though, lots of newts and salamanders for example. I can't tell you what though, I ended up stuck doing the viv demo and answering questions up by the stage end pretty much the whole meeting. : victory: We'll be making sure to have a similar kind of arrangement for future meetings, a table where you can go to ask questions etc, as it seemed quite popular. Then lucky Andy Smith got to go home with the little 30cm cube ENT viv I'd decorated. At this point, I am wondering why I didn't thing to take a photograph of it? :censor:

There were a few children at the meeting too, and all behaved really really well. One won a pack of Freddos in our colouring competition. :no1:

I really enjoyed myself, hope everybody else did too? : victory:

Ade


----------



## Liam Yule (Feb 16, 2012)

Looks like it was great fun! Hope to be at a future meet. Well done!


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

Do you know who those terribs were from Ade, they're bloody nice looking. I'm sure me and Adam were looking at them at one point, I think it was the really stripey one of Liam's and wondering what the hell they were. They looked awesome in the flesh.

I'll try and get some pics up of my lovely new microspot auratus later :2thumb:


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

They were from Ty, aka Dendros.  They're still in juvenile colours at the moment, they should go a lovely orange shade once mature.

Looking forward to seeing your microspot auratus, pretty sure it was Ty selling them too. 

Ade


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

The guy I bought my auratas off was to the right of Stu if you were facing him. There was a chap to the left who I _think_ had terribs, was that Ty?


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Yup that was Ty.  So not the same guy who had the auratus then. lol Trying to remember now, I think Kev was to the right of Stu, I didn't know he had any auratus. lol You can tell I didn't get a chance for a walk around. lol

Ade


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

Oh was that Kev? Tbh now you've told me who Ty is I knew who all the other breeders were bar the one I bought my frogs off so process of elimination suggests it must have been Kev lol. 
They're gorgeous frogs and I was debating buying them all day with Adam sat on my shoulder playing the angel/devil role using words like "shy" and "leucs" and "oh my god, why has it taken us an hour to buy cheese". In the end I thought "bugger it, I'm having them". One's got really reduced pattering, it's all green with no black at all, the others have more typical patterning but they're bold as brass. They've gone in the viv and admittedly it does need to grow in as most of the ground cover are fittonia cuttings I picked up yesterday as I was short on anything at home but according to the Mrs they've spent all day peeping out from behind a big cork tube I've got in there and venturing out. Hopefully they'll just keep getting bolder :mf_dribble:.


----------



## Frogmad (Nov 10, 2008)

:devil: Grrrr Lesser spotted Ade with Camera!!!!! swine is all I can say :lol2:

Mark from Dartfrog brought some of his amazon Milk frogs :mf_dribble: and whites as well as the usual darts

Those mysties are gorgeous....was drooling over them myself!!

Hope everyone's new additions are settling in well!


----------



## Mrs Jodes (Apr 21, 2013)

Frogmad said:


> sorry....shows how much notice I was taking of people.....:whistling2: Us redheads need to stick together!!!


Admittedly, mine's out of a bottle but yes, we do! :lol2:


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

I think it was John(Ghastly), Ronny whom you got the auratus off,he was definately to my left,with Kev and Darren,erm I think
Andy,how the hell could you not say Hi to us,were are so far out of our comfort zone at shows we have to take it in turn to run out side for air and space.
Ade glad your pleased.
thanks again all for your efforts

Stu


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

Guys, looked like the meet went down a storm!


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Frogmad said:


> :devil: Grrrr Lesser spotted Ade with Camera!!!!! swine is all I can say :lol2:
> 
> Mark from Dartfrog brought some of his amazon Milk frogs :mf_dribble: and whites as well as the usual darts
> 
> ...


There were 4 folks selling in the middle Steph, including Mike and Marc. Is it possible it was one of the others who had those frogs? To my knowledge Marc didn't have any frogs there. Talking to Mike though, the chaps in the middle were all helping each other out, as they had a lot of customers waiting for them.:lol2:

The BAKS philospophy of community strikes again. : victory:

Ade


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

Well that cheese run was a bit epic!:lol2:
I think that you made the right choice in the end gorgeous looking frogs. An now you have that viv censor you can still have Leucs. 

It was good to finally meet you and Mrs Jodes and I can't wait till the next meeting.

Adam


ronnyjodes said:


> Oh was that Kev? Tbh now you've told me who Ty is I knew who all the other breeders were bar the one I bought my frogs off so process of elimination suggests it must have been Kev lol.
> They're gorgeous frogs and I was debating buying them all day with Adam sat on my shoulder playing the angel/devil role using words like "shy" and "leucs" and "oh my god, why has it taken us an hour to buy cheese". In the end I thought "bugger it, I'm having them". One's got really reduced pattering, it's all green with no black at all, the others have more typical patterning but they're bold as brass. They've gone in the viv and admittedly it does need to grow in as most of the ground cover are fittonia cuttings I picked up yesterday as I was short on anything at home but according to the Mrs they've spent all day peeping out from behind a big cork tube I've got in there and venturing out. Hopefully they'll just keep getting bolder :mf_dribble:.


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

I just thought it was Kev as it was him that booked the table. :lol2: He did say he was coming with John and Darren though. We have no problem with 3 people sharing a table anyway. : victory:

Ade


----------



## kevchandler (Jul 14, 2008)

Wolfenrook said:


> I just thought it was Kev as it was him that booked the table. :lol2: He did say he was coming with John and Darren though. We have no problem with 3 people sharing a table anyway. : victory:
> 
> Ade


Hi ade we did share the table as I had sold most of my stock , and I did not want the table to go to waste. However one thing for sure im 100% that the three of us will have individual tables for the next show. It was good to see a few people turn out to show there support ...keep the hard work up as im sure the show will get bigger and better as more people join this great hobby.


----------



## Frogmad (Nov 10, 2008)

Wolfenrook said:


> There were 4 folks selling in the middle Steph, including Mike and Marc. Is it possible it was one of the others who had those frogs? To my knowledge Marc didn't have any frogs there. Talking to Mike though, the chaps in the middle were all helping each other out, as they had a lot of customers waiting for them.:lol2:
> 
> The BAKS philospophy of community strikes again. : victory:
> 
> Ade


:blush: :blush: Actually it prob was one of the other bodies round there, my brain hurts :lol2: Marc was just at the corner when I was drooling over the milkies talking to someone and I put 1 +1 together and made 52 lol.....too many people squished into that centre section.....think they were falling over each other at some point!!!
Have to say that is one of the best things about BAKS community spirit and helping each other out as much as we can


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Just so you know for next time if anyone spots me!




soundstounite said:


> I think it was John(Ghastly), Ronny whom you got the auratus off,he was definately to my left,with Kev and Darren,erm I think
> Andy,how the hell could you not say Hi to us,were are so far out of our comfort zone at shows we have to take it in turn to run out side for air and space.
> Ade glad your pleased.
> thanks again all for your efforts
> ...


Stu - I am deeply embarrassed at my shyness. At least I spoke to you briefly and I know who I'm looking for next time!

I was so so tempted by your beautiful super blues, but it was the wrong end of the month for me :-(


Gonna start saving all my pennies and social confidence for September!


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

kevchandler said:


> Hi ade we did share the table as I had sold most of my stock , and I did not want the table to go to waste. However one thing for sure im 100% that the three of us will have individual tables for the next show. It was good to see a few people turn out to show there support ...keep the hard work up as im sure the show will get bigger and better as more people join this great hobby.


Good news right there Kev. : victory: The more folks that realise that the BAKS meetings are THE meeting to go to if your main interest is phibs the better. As you probably noticed, it was the complete opposite of other 'shows', with reptiles been the minority group and phibs in the majority. :2thumb: It's our members and future members that will help to make BAKS better and better.



Frogmad said:


> :blush: :blush: Actually it prob was one of the other bodies round there, my brain hurts :lol2: Marc was just at the corner when I was drooling over the milkies talking to someone and I put 1 +1 together and made 52 lol.....too many people squished into that centre section.....think they were falling over each other at some point!!!
> Have to say that is one of the best things about BAKS community spirit and helping each other out as much as we can


Yeah, I did suggest to the folks in the middle to let us move the tables a bit further apart to give them more space, there was plenty of room to the left. They thought it was fine at first, but were falling over each other after a bit. On the flip side, it made it very easy to help each other out. : victory:

Ade


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Bothrops, I have a solution that may help with your shyness, as I am SUPER shy and it works for me. Give me a hand with the info table in September. It sort of makes you put the shyness aside but also allows you to switch into a mode of thought that allows you to move away from 'personal' towards 'professional' which at the least dials the shyness back.

Oh and these might help to, I use RAW format for photgraphy, which allows me to do this:-

Bothrops










Bothrops' Mrs










Hope that helps bud.

Ade


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

fatlad69 said:


> Well that cheese run was a bit epic!:lol2:
> I think that you made the right choice in the end gorgeous looking frogs. An now you have that viv censor you can still have Leucs.
> 
> It was good to finally meet you and Mrs Jodes and I can't wait till the next meeting.
> ...


Just a bit!

I do too mate, thanks, they really are. Cheers for helping me weight up what to get too, I really was spoiled for choice and I was dead set on the leucs til I saw them. I'm used to grumbling about Ade's leuc tank, it's weird being on the recieving end :lol2:.

Likewise mate, I had a good day hanging out with you. Yeah, the next meeting can't get here quick enough. Unless anybody fancies a trip to the Doncaster show


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

ronnyjodes said:


> Just a bit!
> 
> I do too mate, thanks, they really are. Cheers for helping me weight up what to get too, I really was spoiled for choice and I was dead set on the leucs til I saw them. I'm used to grumbling about Ade's leuc tank, it's weird being on the recieving end :lol2:.
> 
> Likewise mate, I had a good hanging out with you. Yeah, the next meeting can't get here quick enough. *Unless anybody fancies a trip to the Doncaster show*


Might just do that.


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

so who was lucky enough to get the Arcadia bits?

john


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Well that's me finally home after a long weekend away.
I was invited over to the east coast on monday to visit Richard at Morpeth which was really nice of him.
Maybe it also had something to do with bringing home a pair of Mysties for him lmao.
Anyway for me personally it was a cracking weekend hanging out with Adam and Ade.
We had some great fun ripping the piss out of Ade over his new broms, and he actually got seriously upset at one point as he really thought I`d sold his favourite to someone lmao.
Well on the day it was so damn busy that I didn`t have a chance to look around at the other tables and chat with people.
I wanted plants from Marc and didn`t get near them for a look till after everyone had gone, and his table was back to back with mine ffs.
Unfortunately I`m bad with names etc but I do remember about every conversation I had, well nearly lol.
Ty, it was great having a chat with you and look forward to catching up with you again sometime.
Richard is chuffed to bits with his Mysties.
Likewise Stu it was nice catching up again, but we really need to find time for a longer chat lol.
To the young chap just starting out who bought the Azureiventris breeding group from me, remember to keep in touch and let me know how you get on with them.
I myself got a cracking quartet of Yellow Terribs from Marc (prebooked) which are now exploring their new home and looking pretty happy, I`ll post photo`s soon.
On the way home I picked up another pair of Yellow Terribs so now have a group of 6 :2thumb:.
On the whole it was a brilliant meeting with a really good bunch of people coming through, not to mention all us guys sat/standing at the tables lol.
Roll on the next one I say.

Mike


----------



## Luke (May 19, 2005)

Arcadiajohn said:


> so who was lucky enough to get the Arcadia bits?
> 
> john


 
Not me im afraid, i really was gunning for second prize can you believe it?, which was the blue moon effect small led strip, Gutted wasnt the word:sad:


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

frogman955 said:


> We had some great fun ripping the piss out of Ade over his new broms, and he actually got seriously upset at one point as he really thought I`d sold his favourite to someone lmao.


That was bloody hilarious, bless him, I've never seen anybodies face drop as quickly when he thought you'd sold them.

I've mounted the two I got off you in their new tank and they're amazing quality mate, really chuffed with them.


----------



## Luke (May 19, 2005)

woohoo looking at the picture I didnt realise I'd been captured on camera lol


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

ronnyjodes said:


> That was bloody hilarious, bless him, I've never seen anybodies face drop as quickly when he thought you'd sold them.
> 
> I've mounted the two I got off you in their new tank and they're amazing quality mate, really chuffed with them.


 
Ah that was just so funny Jonny.
The look on his face was priceless.
Glad your happy with your broms.
Once they get settled they should start to colour up nicely.
This of course is where the good lighting comes in.

Mike


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy (Jan 15, 2011)

Luke said:


> Not me im afraid, i really was gunning for second prize can you believe it?, which was the blue moon effect small led strip, Gutted wasnt the word:sad:


that was me who picked up the second price, (thanks to your little one mate)

was really chuffed as 75% of my little peeps are all nocturnal so hooked it up Sun night 

quality prize John cheers :no1:

: victory:


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

bothrops said:


> [URL=http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m159/sirandyofgecko/BAKSshow_zps8f21a455.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> 
> Just so you know for next time if anyone spots me!
> ...


No worries Andy,I do remember talking to you.although unlike Mike unfortunately I always have little recollection of what was said:bash:.

It's weird I think many of us are in the same boat with meeting folks and shyness. Essentially we are all animal lovers,probably more so than people lovers,so bung lots of us together and it's a bit bewildering. I always seem to come away wishing I'd had a chat with so and so about something or other and missing out on the chance. Mind having a table means one is talking alot: as Ade mentioned one gets pulled away from the shyness once one is distracted in some way. 
Nice to have met you mate,ha ha the draw of the superblues: nowt does metallic blues and greens like auratus

best

Stu


----------



## Luke (May 19, 2005)

grizzlymonkyboy said:


> that was me who picked up the second price, (thanks to your little one mate)
> 
> was really chuffed as 75% of my little peeps are all nocturnal so hooked it up Sun night
> 
> ...


I know, he did pick out my ticket for the infamous BAKS cheese though lol.


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

At least I managed to stay awake after the meeting:-










Bless, poor old bugger was shattered. :lol2::Na_Na_Na_Na:

I can't actually remember who won the big Arcadia canopy. :blush:

Ade


----------



## Liam Yule (Feb 16, 2012)

Hahah that comment Ade


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Liam Yule said:


> Hahah that comment Ade


Revenge is sweet. :lol2:


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

You reckon Ade ?
Better to be tired after a 10 hour drive than to be stomping around because I "sold" your fav brom lmao.
Talking of which.
Where are the photos you promised ?


Mike


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

The 10 hour drive was the day before Mike... You were still falling asleep every 20 minutes come the Monday. Face it bud, you're just a knackered old sod. 

What photos? The ones that if you scroll up on a previous page you find? Old, tired and blind. lol

Ade


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

No silly.
The new viv with your nice new broms.

Mike


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Ahhhhh. Not taken them off my phone's memory card yet bud.

Ade


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

I nearly forgot about this.
It seems that the photo I posted previously generated quite a bit of interest and of course there were all sorts of guesses as to what the froglets are.
I`ve been in touch with the supplier of the parents who has a solid reputation, to try and find out the history of them to see if we can enlighten ourselves to whats going on.
He has bred literally hundreds of these frogs and never seen ones like in the photo.
The parents are an unrelated trio from 3 very well known blood lines so no hybrids.
The froglets are 100% Azureus.

Mike


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

Mike, they look amazing. Most people thought they were Patricia.


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Yes Adam and of course I had them with me on the day to show them off so it made people even more confused lol.
I have to admit that I was a bit amused to see Marc standing there shaking his head not knowing what they were and then finding out they`re Azureus.
I just thought if Marc doesn`t know then there was little chance of someone else knowing.
Still, it was all good fun and just one of the many things going on.

Mike


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Right here are a couple or three photo`s of some of my new Terribs which I picked up at BAKS.


Mike


----------



## ianxxx (Apr 25, 2011)

It was a great day out guys, I too promised the wife not to get any more phibs (I was lying and she knew it) but wandered home with four Italian crested newts , a couple of golden axolotls and six H.azurieventris (thanks frogman995 ), managed to sneak the newts/sals past the wife but she noticed the darts after checking me over as I walked through the door with the thoroughness only displayed by a customs officer who really enjoys a good body cavity search. Fortunately she loves darts after visiting dartfrog last year lol, another win for me , more phibs and no grief off the trouble and strife.


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

The next meet isn`t really all that far away Ian so we`re going to have to see what else we can get for you to bring home : victory:

Mike


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Kirsty knew all along that I'd be coming home with a new viv for my black jeans, and some nice auratus for the new viv I'd done already. Mainly because the auratus were sort of for her. lol

Ade


----------



## Luke (May 19, 2005)

wheres the next one being held?


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Same place again Luke.
It`s already been booked.

Mike


----------



## Luke (May 19, 2005)

excellent, any idea of the date?


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Yes, but we don't want to reveal it until we have confirmed that one of our sponsors can make that date as if they can't we will have to change the booking.

Ade


----------



## Luke (May 19, 2005)

Wolfenrook said:


> Yes, but we don't want to reveal it until we have confirmed that one of our sponsors can make that date as if they can't we will have to change the booking.
> 
> Ade


No probs, I just hope its not when im away.


----------



## kevchandler (Jul 14, 2008)

As soon as your sponsor confirms the date ...let me know so I can book date off from work.


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

I will, I promise.

We have some very cool things in the planning phase for the next meet, this I can tell you. lol

Ade


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Right, one of the things we have discussed is throwing it out there, the question:-

"What would attract you more to BAKS?"

Please keep in mind that if your ideas comes at a cost we'd have to pass that cost on to you our members and prospective members. Cost is one of the big reasons we don't already offer some of the cool things we would like to, as we want to keep our subs down for you.

Ade


----------



## mantella (Sep 2, 2007)

I was at this meeting to.


----------



## lsuvr (Mar 1, 2013)

Here are some pics of my new imitators, that I picked up at BAKS last weekend.

I also left with with the smaller cheese prize :2thumb:

















I


----------



## Luke (May 19, 2005)

lsuvr said:


> Here are some pics of my new imitators, that I picked up at BAKS last weekend.
> 
> I also left with with the smaller cheese prize :2thumb:
> 
> ...


You were sat next to me then as ade was doing the viv. I'm loving the cheese ill be honest.


----------



## lsuvr (Mar 1, 2013)

Yeah that was me sitting watching Ades Viv demonstration. Bought a couple of small plants from him and have stuck them in my viv.
Noticed your from coventry, I live in cheylesmore, its a small world!

Here's a picture of my Viv (Plus a very tiny frog)


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

Luke said:


> You were sat next to me then as ade was doing the viv. I'm loving the cheese ill be honest.


You're eating the result of me and Adam driving around Cannock for an hour trying to find a shop that sold cheese.........


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

ronnyjodes said:


> You're eating the result of me and Adam driving around Cannock for an hour trying to find a shop that sold cheese.........


And that was no joke either.
Someone forgot to pick up the cheese on the way out so it was panic stations and Adam and Jonny to the rescue :lol2:.


Mike


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

ronnyjodes said:


> You're eating the result of me and Adam driving around Cannock for an hour trying to find a shop that sold cheese.........


A hour!!!???



I take it you now realise that approximately 37 seconds drive from the show venue is a 24 hour ASDA superstore?!

(and 1 minute 23 seconds away is an enormous Sainsbury's?)


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Erm, Bothrops.
You do realise who were talking about don`t you ? :whistling2:
:lol2::lol2::lol2:


Mike


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Bud, Adam had never heard of Longford island, but he's from Wolverhampton..... Lol Heck we walked to the Asda after we booked the venue it's so close.... Lol


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

frogman955 said:


> Erm, Bothrops.
> You do realise who were talking about don`t you ? :whistling2:
> :lol2::lol2::lol2:
> 
> ...


I'm slightly confused here Andy must have a sat nav with a cheese nearest shops app or suchlike installed Adam is able to negotiate darkest swedish shops in Wednesbury,which entails the notorious crap bit of the M6(just to help a mate out),nowt to do with cheese I might add. But he must also be able to navigate.
Mike had other things on his mind re: Ade's broms Ade was in shock re said broms, so naturally was excused.
Whose responsibility was the cheese :gasp:

It just goes to show organising any herp meet is a huge undertaking and all parties should be commended ,still properly funny though. How the hell did an amphibian get together become synonymous with cheese.

Stu


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

soundstounite said:


> Whose responsibility was the cheese :gasp:
> 
> How the hell did an amphibian get together become synonymous with cheese.
> 
> Stu


Firstly Stu it was either Ade or Kirsty forgot the cheese, I just know it wasn`t me as if I`d had it on me it would have been eaten :2thumb:.
The 2nd part is a bit more difficult as your involved here lol.
It had something to do with you nicking my winning number last year and getting the cheese :whistling2:.
The joke has now become a part of BAKS folklore.

Mike


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

I blame the directions I was given. Once we found sainsbury's via the long route we then had no idea what sort of cheese to get, cheese from goat or cheese from sheep we had no idea. There was even a cheese called matecho but we didn't think anyone would like frog cheese.:lol2:

Adam


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

...ever get that feeling your missing a bit of an 'in joke'!?

:lol2:


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

bothrops said:


> A hour!!!???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We drove drove 1 minute 21 seconds towards the Sainsburys, figured we'd gone the wrong way and turned around, drove a minute or two in another direction and turned round. The last road we went down brought us to the Sainsburys which, had we kept driving down the first road, we would have found in the first place. We were foreigners in a strange land so we can't be held to blame haha. Plus I'm from oop narth and we sure as hell don't ask for directions .

As Adam has said though getting there was the easy bit, choosing what cheese to buy was a different kettle of milk all together.....

Needless to say we walked back in that venue with our heads held high like the great white hunters we truly are lol


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

Spoken like a true warrior Jonny :2thumb:.
You went, you saw, you defeated.


Mike


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

It was Kirsty that forgot the cheese, she blames me for asking her to help me to bag my cuttings, I blame Mike for our been in a rush as he moves in slow motion in the morning, and myself for all the stuff I forgot to print out, which was Kirsty's fault as I was too busy printing out stuff she asked me to print out (even though she has her own PC that's connected to the same printer...) the stuff we actually really really needed. Oh and I blame my parents, just because I can and they're not here to argue it. lmao

On the plus side, the cheese was worth a LOT more than the cheese we'd bought in advance, as it was posh Sainsbury's cheese.

Oh and Adam is usually a good navigator, well he is when I'm in the care giving him directions anyway. Mike would argue my usefullness as I am one of those people who uses A roads instead of motorways, and back roads that are more direct rather than going all around everywhere using main roads.  It leaves Mike in a very nervous state when I navigate for him, where Adam tends to stay much calmer, possibly because of his fancy assed sat nav that he could always turn on... lol

Oh and we gave the blue stilton to Kirsty's parents, and we're eating the rest.

More cheese at the next meeting though naturally, and at the risk of getting you all over excited, we might give some turkey basters away too! lmao

BAKS, putting the cheese into society...

Ade


----------



## mantella (Sep 2, 2007)

I didn't think there was a deal there.


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

I'm looking forward to the September meet so I can drool over some cauchero. in reality I will will probably come back speaking of Gouda and brie.


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

plasma234 said:


> I'm looking forward to the September meet so I can drool over some cauchero. in reality I will will probably come back speaking of Gouda and brie.


I was under strict instructions not to get brie. The masses need to speak out....


----------



## Luke (May 19, 2005)

Gouda and brie mmm, I like all sorts, kath was not too pleased I stunk the fridge out with the stilton, but I love the stuff. The cool bag it came in is going fishing with me from now on. 

Isuvr I grew up in cheylesmore in rosegreen close after moving they're from stivichall where I was born, I could walk around there blindfolded lol


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)




----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)




----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

Meefloaf said:


> image


I think it's about time I changed my avatar.


----------



## Mrs Jodes (Apr 21, 2013)

ronnyjodes said:


> I think it's about time I changed my avatar.


Facepalm.


----------

